# Hello!!



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

Hi everyone, 
My real name is Jen, and I am new here, so here's a bit about me in case you're interested (or bored)!!!

I am 34, married to my bestest friend Terry, who is only 29 lucky me!!!  We got married on Sept 11th last year.  I have no kids of my own (YET!!) but one beautiful SD who is 9.

I am starting IVF in Oct, as I have lost both my tubes to Ectopic's, my only two pg's.

Bit worried, bit scared, bit excited, bit nervous!

   

I LOVE this fairy!!!!!!!!

Hope she works!!!!!!


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

hi jen and welcome to ff.my anniversary is sept 12th and we have just celebrated 2 wonderful years.congratulations anyhow.
well i hope it all goes well for your tx and you must come into chat one evening and get to know all the others hun.
without this place and the friends i have made dont know what i would of done,but you will see that for yourself as you get to know everyone on here,its great.
are you having ivf hun??
i have just had ec yesterday and doing well so far so tomorrow is et for me.
by the way a few useful tips for you if you dont already know!!ec=egg collection,et=embryo transfer.tx=treatment.hope that helps you.
i to have suffered ectopics and have one tube left,dr said ivf was best for us as the tube i have left i had first ectopic in so not much hope of that one working really,so we are on our third attempt.  
where are you having tx and where are you
i am also lucky in the younger man department hun.lol
hope to chat to you soon.takecare.xx


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Hi Jen










So sorry to hear of your 2 eptopics.........

Hoping that all your dreams and wishing come true.....in the meantime you will soon feel at home with all the fab ladies on here!!

Natxx


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

Good luck!!  When is your et day?  You must be SO excited!!!  
I am in Worcestershire, we are having our treatment at The Priory in Birmingham, seems really nice and friendly, can't wait to get started now.....and we should know one way or the other by Xmas if it all goes to plan, the consultant says my chances are really good as my only two pg's were ectopic, had no problem getting pg, last time only took 6 weeks with one tube, and hub's got plenty of good swimmers and they did a 'mock up' with his sample and it washed and mixed well.
Congratulations on your wedding anniversary!!  I thank God for the day I met my hub, I had been living with the Devil for 7 years, when along came Terry and rescued me!!  I couldn't understand why a gorgeous young blonde haired blue eyed thing like him fancied an old bat like me!!!!
Keep me posted on your treatment, lovely to meet you!!!
Jen


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

Hi Nat!!!

Thanks for your warm welcome!!!

What's happening with ou then?!!

Jen

  

god i LOVE this fairy!!!!!


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Hi

Belated Happy anniversary!










Make sure you spread the fairy dust everywhere wont you!

As for us we are just waiting to be matched with our little one.....so far nothing, but patient is a virtue...so so they say!










Natsxx


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

Exciting eh?!!

Do me a favour, I think I am a dimwit!!!

What is the bubbles thing about?

Where are they from?!!!!

How do you send them?!!!!

And how do you add these little notes about yourself that are on the bottom of posts?!!!

Derbrain!!!!!

Jen


----------



## Janey02 (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi Jen,

Welcome to FF, it's really great here - lots of support by people who understand.  
Hope you had a great anniversary  .

Good luck with your tx in October. .  Know exactly how you are feeling re tx - I too am awaiting treatment - my 1st appointment is on 17th Nov.

Take care

Amanda (janey02)


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

Hi!!

Sent you a bubble, just found out how to do em and can't stop now!!

Waiting for the appointments is such a drag, we were told we couldn't get IVF on the NHS last year as hub has a daughter, but the rules have changed now, so we have been waiting over a year!!

Had my last ectopic two days before my wedding last year, only got out of hospital the day before!!!  Terry had been to see the vicar and he'd agreed to marry us in the hospital if they wouldn't let me out!!

I am really excited about the IVF, would LOVE twins!!

Jen



How do you get the cool calendar thingy chart at the bottom of your post?!!!


----------



## Janey02 (Sep 14, 2005)

Thanks for the bubble Jen ,

It must have been a really stressful time for you. I remember planning our wedding that was stressful enough to deal with.

DH and I got fed up of waiting for the NHS (IVF only avail on NHS since April this year here in Wales - or so they say!!), we have decided to go private and do the egg share scheme, this way I can choose which hospital I want to go to and also do something worthwhile as well.  Feels like we have been trying for ages - ttc 5½ yrs!! - things are now finally on the move.

Re. the calender thingy - if you go to www.tickercentral.co.uk (I think - it should  be just above the calender - follow the instructions once you have created ur ticker cut {make sure u do the right one - it should have a message saying suitable for FF) and paste the urn into the signature bit on ur profile)

Amandax 

PS it took me 3 attempts to get it on there - so if at 1st u don't succeed try and try again.


----------



## Janey02 (Sep 14, 2005)

Sorry wrong web address, should be www.tickerfactory.com.


----------



## GuitarAngel1979 (Sep 8, 2005)

Just would like to wish you lots of blessings!!! I am sure you are having a range of emotions at the moment. Stay postive, I cannot stress that enough and be good to yourself.  

Lots of support in Hertfordshire, 
GuitarAngel1979 xx


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

Hello!!  Thanks for the welcome, it is really cool in here!!  In fact so cool I have gotten absolutely f**k all work done!!

Keep in touch

Jen


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

Ooooh!! Got me a calendar thingermebob!!  Cocked it up a bit but hey, I am no techno!!!!

How's things and have you sorted the bubbles yet?!!

Jen


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

bratt thanks for the post although it was in the wrong place hun and didnt see it until today but it is the thought that counts hunni.lol
hope you are doing well.join us in the chat one nite hun you will enjoy that if you havent already.you get to meet a few more ppl and chat online.it is addictive aswell.lol


----------

